# Oh the drama!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son has a little commercial doe that is 3mo, and started weaning on Saturday. She's a sweetheart, she walks well, sets up well, but when he tries to get her to brace, she throws a little fit. She did okay at her first show Saturday, and has done so/so the last couple of days.

But this evening, OMG... she was a complete nut!  She was fine but every time he tried to get her to brace, as soon as she started pushing she'd scream like he was killing her. It was awful. He is very easy with her, no choking, no being rough, etc. She'd rear up and just throw a fit, you'd seriously think she was being beaten & abused!
I even tried to brace her and she was fine until you asked her to push a little and she'd start screaming, have her tongue hanging out like she was being choked <collar was not being held & hand were loose on her shoulders not even holding her head & knee wasn't in her throat>.

Good grief, I don't think we've ever had one act like this. It was very frustrating  We'd make her push, then just stand there gently holding her until she'd stop screaming and would quiet down. 
She is fine otherwise, walks/leads fine, and acts just fine, runs, plays, etc.

The part that makes it worse is, we have a restaurant next door, it was busy, and I can't imagine what those people must have been thinking! It was bad :think::scratch::crazy::wallbang:
of course if anyone had a problem, I'd say 'here, you try' lol.

Hopefully she does better tomorrow, and we'll just have to keep trying and not let her drama queen attitude dampen things. But that was very disappointing and discouraging the way she acted. I could understand if someone was hurting her, but my goodness...

I was hoping she'd shape up and do better bracing so she could become my son's showmanship goat, as she does really well otherwise, but if she won't brace without a fit, he'll have to use another goat for showmanship.

Thanks for letting me vent. Anyone else want to vent go right ahead!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will get better for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I hope she does better, I'm really stumped why she was acting that way. The kids are going to go work with them in a few minutes, so we'll see what happens. I may try to take video to show what she is doing.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They do keep life interesting, don't they?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They certainly do! 

She did better this evening, she started to throw a fit when he first brought her out, she does need to relax on the chain collar more so she isn't trying to drag him around or vise versa.
When he started bracing her she started the screaming/fit throwing. So I tried, and might have found a way to get her to calm & relax. 
I put her head against my leg, put my arm over the top of her head, and just gently pulled her against my leg enough that she was pushing, but not a hard push. She cried a few times, then was quiet. I tried it again a few minutes later, and she did the same thing, then settled down. I think she just might be a dramatic diva! I just can't see anything we are doing that could be hurting her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry your having such trouble  Could she have been rammed by another goat and have some pain or discomfort that makes her resent it so much ? Just throwing whatever comes to mind….

I hope she gets over whatever it is and behaves for you son Candice..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura, I checked her over, and she didn't appear to have any bumps, bruises or injuries. She is a drama queen though, and we pulled her for weaning this past Saturday. I almost wonder if weaning has something to do with it? She is generally just fine about everything, but once you ask her to push when bracing, that's when she acts like a totally different goat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahh , well maybe she will get more comfortable in time. Something new either goes real well or real bad first couple times around , lol..
Goats will be goats  Would she brace with a cookie held out in front of her ? Not sure if you tried that


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was about to recommend, as soon as she braces say "Good girl!", release her, and she gets a treat. Keep training times short and positive. As she gets comfortable, extend the bracing periods.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! I did praise her when she braced well yesterday for me. She won't touch treats yet, but maybe instead, my son can get her bracing, and as soon as she starts her fit I can put a little feed in front of her face and see if she quiets down. Thanks again for the idea, we'll try this tomorrow!


----------

